# Knee sleeves



## heavydeads83 (Feb 17, 2017)

Anyone here use the elite fts  heavy sleeve?  Idk what size to order because I heard their sizing is whack as hell.  I've been wearing a buddies STrong sleeves that are a large and they fit perfect.  I seen a post in another forum where a dude that said he was 200lbs ordered the large inzer sleeve and could barely get it over his calf.  I like the STrong sleeves but I'm not paying 80 bucks for knee sleeves.  The inzer ones are 30 bucks.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 17, 2017)

I use and love the iron rebel sleeves..


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 17, 2017)

bigdog said:


> I use and love the iron rebel sleeves..



Yeah and they're even more expensive than the STrong sleeves lol.  I have some old ones but they're falling apart.  I have enough money to buy them, I just refuse to pay that much just for sleeves.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 17, 2017)

Inzer sleeves are sized for absolute maximal weight increase on your squat. 

Check out Cerberus USA.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 17, 2017)

heavydeads83 said:


> Yeah and they're even more expensive than the STrong sleeves lol.  I have some old ones but they're falling apart.  I have enough money to buy them, I just refuse to pay that much just for sleeves.



my buddy is a iron rebel sponsored athlete. I got them at a discount through him and can get a code to use to help pricing. not sure how much off it gives but something is better than nothing lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 17, 2017)

SBD sleeves are the best ones I've ever used, as much as it pains me to say it...


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 17, 2017)

bigdog said:


> my buddy is a iron rebel sponsored athlete. I got them at a discount through him and can get a code to use to help pricing. not sure how much off it gives but something is better than nothing lol



Hell yeah man hook it up.  Just pm me lol


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 17, 2017)

I fukked up.  I meant *elite fts heavy sleeves.  Not inzer..


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 17, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> SBD sleeves are the best ones I've ever used, as much as it pains me to say it...



This is truth, best belt and singlet ever also!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm looking into knee sleeves too. I heard u get a size smaller if u want them tight.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 17, 2017)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I'm looking into knee sleeves too. I heard u get a size smaller if u want them tight.



What BC said. I wear Inzer in a size large and they're tight AF - how I like 'em.


----------



## widehips71 (Feb 17, 2017)

What do you guys get out of sleeves?  I have two different pair of wraps which I fukkin hate both, but have considered sleeves just to help keep the knees 'warm' as I don't expect an appreciable return in pounds added from them.  I've heard SBD for a long time but goddamn that price for a piece of neoprene is kinda ridiculous


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 17, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> What do you guys get out of sleeves?  I have two different pair of wraps which I fukkin hate both, but have considered sleeves just to help keep the knees 'warm' as I don't expect an appreciable return in pounds added from them.  I've heard SBD for a long time but goddamn that price for a piece of neoprene is kinda ridiculous



U don't get that much from sleeves. Maybeeeee 20 pounds. Maybe. For me its just a comfort thing. Makes me feel a lot more sturdy and safe.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 17, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> What do you guys get out of sleeves?  I have two different pair of wraps which I fukkin hate both, but have considered sleeves just to help keep the knees 'warm' as I don't expect an appreciable return in pounds added from them.  I've heard SBD for a long time but goddamn that price for a piece of neoprene is kinda ridiculous



How the hell can you hate wraps!! Mine are damn near tow straps that have blood stains and I still love them dearly!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 17, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> What do you guys get out of sleeves?  I have two different pair of wraps which I fukkin hate both, but have considered sleeves just to help keep the knees 'warm' as I don't expect an appreciable return in pounds added from them.  I've heard SBD for a long time but goddamn that price for a piece of neoprene is kinda ridiculous



I love wraps.  Sleeves are more just to keep your joints warm while you're warming up.  Ecks threw 20 lbs out there which I'm not saying is false but I'd figure it for more along the lines of 5-10lbs.  I've always used them, I just need some new ones and I like the price on the elite fts sleeves.  just heard the sizing was all jacked up.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 17, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> What do you guys get out of sleeves?  I have two different pair of wraps which I fukkin hate both, but have considered sleeves just to help keep the knees 'warm' as I don't expect an appreciable return in pounds added from them.  I've heard SBD for a long time but goddamn that price for a piece of neoprene is kinda ridiculous



They will help keep your knees warm and happy with a little carryover. You don't have to adjust your technique at all like a wrapped squat. 

You're knees are prob pretty beat up from the service. They'll thank you for a pair of sleeves.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> How the hell can you hate wraps!! Mine are damn near tow straps that have blood stains and I still love them dearly!



Because some of us want to be able to say "I squatted xxxx" rather than "I squatted* xxxx and my wraps squatted xxx"

Gear whore


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 18, 2017)

heavydeads83 said:


> I love wraps.  Sleeves are more just to keep your joints warm while you're warming up.  Ecks threw 20 lbs out there which I'm not saying is false but I'd figure it for more along the lines of 5-10lbs.  I've always used them, I just need some new ones and I like the price on the elite fts wraps.  just heard the sizing was all jacked up.



That's why I said maybe. Lol. Sleeves are more of a confidence thing to me. Just makes me feel a lot better about keeping my knees healthy.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 18, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Because some of us want to be able to say "I squatted xxxx" rather than "I squatted* xxxx and my wraps squatted xxx"
> 
> Gear whore



Because "in my briefs" sounds so much better...


----------



## widehips71 (Feb 18, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> How the hell can you hate wraps!! Mine are damn near tow straps that have blood stains and I still love them dearly!



You've seen me in wraps.  I squat like a fukkin penguin in that uncomfortable ass shit


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 18, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Because "in my briefs" sounds so much better...



"Loose briefs"


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 18, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Because some of us want to be able to say "I squatted xxxx" rather than "I squatted* xxxx and my wraps squatted xxx"
> 
> Gear whore



Fight me irl fgt. Arnold 2018.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 18, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Fight me irl fgt. Arnold 2018 in a suit.



Fixed that for you


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> "Loose briefs"



They were loose man. Your mom was able to give me a handie while I had em on


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 18, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Fixed that for you



I would but xpc is raw or multi only. 
I'll be going raw next year. I qualified for the elite day this year but elite is for losers. If I go I'm going Pro.


----------

